# Show us your reptile rooms/carpet python collection



## matthooper (May 19, 2013)

Hey guys just starting a thread just want to see people's collections/ reptile room doesn't matter what your keep


----------



## scorps (May 19, 2013)

Have a quick look in the search bar, theirs heaps of threads on this topic so you might get some answers quickly


----------



## sharky (May 19, 2013)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/reptile-rooms-187744/


----------



## R.a.n.g.a (May 19, 2013)

Can't show anything yet , but did just pour a slab for my man shed/bar/reptiles/aquarium room , will post pics when up and running


----------



## Jarrod_H (May 19, 2013)

My little collection, got to change over the white dalbarb and only two more reps then ill be happy just enough not to make my hobby feel like work. I'm thinking Cunningham skink & eastern hooded scaly foot. Maybe a Storr's Monitor will sneak his way in as well


----------



## Jacknife (May 19, 2013)

If there's one thing I'll never do, it's publicly display my entire set up and collection. Can't trust anyone these days and all...


----------



## The_Geeza (May 19, 2013)

Y?... Come in my house and if I'm not there then the dog will probable EAT u lol


----------



## davobmx (May 19, 2013)




----------



## drobbo (May 19, 2013)




----------



## timantula (May 19, 2013)

no thanks!!!


----------



## bohdi13 (May 19, 2013)

davobmx said:


>



awesome collection and panarama, seen you today at the expo mate, was an awesome turn out!


----------



## davobmx (May 19, 2013)

Yeh was ok, not much variety on sale, I got a new carpet hatchie but was expecting less random (poop) and more herps on sale. Little disappointed


----------



## Ambush (May 19, 2013)

Now i Know who Drobbo is  And my Great Grand Father Built the Heritage bridge in your town .


----------



## NickGeee (May 20, 2013)

My gecko setups, the light in the room is weak so it might look a tad grainy


----------



## matthooper (May 20, 2013)

There all sooo sick especially Jarrod H, drobbo and davobmx there absolutely awesome keep them coming guys.

Matt


----------



## snakefreak16 (May 20, 2013)

I have posted these before but here they are


----------



## disintegratus (May 20, 2013)

I was going to take a photo of our lounge room which is where most of ours live, but the dogs trashed one of the couches so now it looks like it's full of really filthy snow. So mad!!!


----------



## matthooper (May 20, 2013)

snakefreak16 said:


> I have posted these before but here they are View attachment 290091
> View attachment 290092
> View attachment 290093
> View attachment 290094


 Soooooo cool, wish i had it .


----------



## matthooper (May 20, 2013)

disintegratus said:


> I was going to take a photo of our lounge room which is where most of ours live, but the dogs trashed one of the couches so now it looks like it's full of really filthy snow. So mad!!!


hahahah i hope everything is ok


----------



## disintegratus (May 20, 2013)

Yeah, all good  Just a very expensive bed/chew toy apparently


----------



## drobbo (May 20, 2013)

??? Ambush


----------



## matthooper (May 20, 2013)

drobbo said:


> ??? Ambush


 What?????


----------



## matthooper (May 20, 2013)

Jarrod_H said:


> My little collection, got to change over the white dalbarb and only two more reps then ill be happy just enough not to make my hobby feel like work. I'm thinking Cunningham skink & eastern hooded scaly foot. Maybe a Storr's Monitor will sneak his way in as well


Now that is one beautiful setup and one of the most beautiful JCP i have seen well done can we have another pic of the JCP enclosure


----------



## bohdi13 (May 20, 2013)

snakefreak16 said:


> I have posted these before but here they are View attachment 290091



Hey mate absolutely sweet set up, doing up my own reptile room Soon I can't wait! What are the dimensions of the whole thing?


----------



## Coppersimon (May 20, 2013)

I posted this the other day but I'm pretty chuffed with it so here we go again.


----------



## NickGeee (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## eddie123 (May 20, 2013)

Coppersimon said:


> I posted this the other day but I'm pretty chuffed with it so here we go again.



Don't you get any problems with snakes and rodents in the same room?


----------



## ronhalling (May 20, 2013)

LOL it would be like standing outside an all you can eat banquet and not have the money to pay for it  .............................Ron


----------



## Coppersimon (May 21, 2013)

eddie123 said:


> Don't you get any problems with snakes and rodents in the same room?



No none of the snakes are cage defensive and it makes it easy to tell when there hungry because they stair at the rack. 
Also I did put the rodents in another room for awhile and my production fell so far I had to buy in food. I put them back in the room and birth rates jumped up within 3 weeks. 
I have no idea why the rats like the rep room but they do.


----------



## sharky (May 21, 2013)

Always love seeing those enclosure snakefreak16


----------



## Justdragons (May 21, 2013)

might be the heat produced from the herp vivs raising ambient temps.. my rats always liked the warmer weather.


----------



## snakefreak16 (May 21, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> Hey mate absolutely sweet set up, doing up my own reptile room Soon I can't wait! What are the dimensions of the whole thing?



the tanks on the left are 1.2m long and the ones on the right are 1.8m i can pm you the details of the person who made them if you like


----------



## bohdi13 (May 21, 2013)

snakefreak16 said:


> the tanks on the left are 1.2m long and the ones on the right are 1.8m i can pm you the details of the person who made them if you like



that'd be great mate !


----------



## matthooper (May 21, 2013)

Come on guys there has to be other people out there with awesome collections to show off


----------

